# Handy Simkarten Slot nicht richtig geschlossen während der Nutzung schädlich?



## DAVIDBROT (2. Februar 2019)

Ich habe eben meine neue Sim-Karte in meine Handy (Note9) Gesteckt Und Gedtartet dabei ist mir leider nicht aufgefallen das der Slot wo die simkarte drin steckte noch leicht aus dem Telefon rausguckte um 0,2-0,3cm ist dies schädlich für die simkarte habe schließlich die simkarte ja auch für 10 Minuten benutzt und gesurft und erst dann ist mir das aufgefallen das der simkartenslot noch rausguckte habe dann denn Slot richtig eingeschoben.


----------

